# Jacksonville, FL Stand off OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

@20:59 shots fired. 
Also check out "Marsy’s Law" it covers the cops too.


A kidnapping and armed-robbery suspect opened fire on Jacksonville police three times before being shot by officers during an attempted arrest late Tuesday afternoon, Chief T.K. Waters said.

The 29-year-old man, identified Wednesday morning as Abel Navarro, was in serious but stable condition at a hospital. Officers were trying to serve a "high-risk" arrest warrant on him about 4:15 p.m. in the 6700 block of North Morgana Road, just east of Rogero Road, when he eventually attempted to escape out a side window, Waters said.

That's when they shot him multiple times. "He had shot three times previously," the chief said. "He did not shoot as he was coming out of the window."

Waters said a criminal apprehension team and officers told the suspect six times to come out of the home, staying safely behind their vehicles. The suspect fired shots at the officers, who told him four more times to come out.

"He was yelling different things at the officers," Waters said. "At some point he said he had a hostage."

The suspect fired more shots before a woman, identified as his girlfriend, came out unharmed, Water said.

Along with the charges on the warrant, Navarro is charged with attempted murder of a police officer and false imprisonment, and was absentee booked into the jail while hospitalized, police said.

The warrant stemmed from an April 18 incident at a home in the Portside Trailer Park on Beach Boulevard, according to a newly released incident report. The victim was visiting friends about 8 p.m. when Navarro showed up and asked him to "step outside and talk." Navarro asked the man to walk to his trailer, then whatever led to the warrant for armed robbery or kidnapping has been blacked out on the report. But the report indicates that a cellphone and backpack were taken.
Navarro has no previous Jacksonville arrests, according to Duval County jail records.

Waters did not name the officers involved, as in past police shootings. It's the first use in Jacksonville of a new interpretation of the state's Marsy’s Law to shield officers after they use force.

The 3-year-old law prevents the disclosure of information or records that could be used to locate or harass the victim or family. But in April, Florida's 1st District Court of Appeal unanimously decided that Marsy's Law can also can shield the identities of police officers who were threatened in use-of-force incidents. 

Laurie Holcombe said she was inside her Arlington home when she heard the first shots Tuesday. She also heard shots echo over her cellphone as she talked twith her mother, who was on the front porch of their home just west of Rogero Road.

"I hear gunshots over the phone — three gunshots. Then there was a pause, and I heard five gunshots over the phone," she said. "I yelled for my mother, who I am on the phone with, to grab my daughter and get in the house and lock the doors. She was on the front porch talking to me."

There have been three homicides reported this year within a 2-mile radius of Tuesday's crime scene, according to the Sheriff's Office's crime mapping system.

Jacksonville's 50th homicide of the year was just south of her home on May 4 when a man was gunned down in front of his tire shop on Arlington Road, police said. His son was arrested. And an October shooting at the Arlington Football Association field on Macy Avenue just blocks away from Tuesday's scene left a man dead and a 7-year-old boy wounded in what police called a targeted attack.










There also were 141 aggravated assaults, aggravated batteries and simple battery cases in that 2-mile radius, the mapping system reported.

Monday almost across the street at Rogero and Pine Summit Drive, a man about 30 years old said he was walking in the 2000 block when he was shot by an unknown assailant but was able to drive himself to a hospital.

What was once a quiet section of Arlington is becoming increasingly plagued by crime, Holcombe said.


----------

